# Baby beast leaking! Need some help



## Bear_Vapes (18/1/17)

So just got my baby beast. Primed, closed airflow, filled her up with some scream ejuice. Let it sit and when i got back it leaked all over my mod. This is the Q2 coil. Any reason why this happened? Also how is the Q2 compared to the x4?


----------



## Dietz (18/1/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> So just got my baby beast. Primed, closed airflow, filled her up with some scream ejuice. Let it sit and when i got back it leaked all over my mod. This is the Q2 coil. Any reason why this happened? Also how is the Q2 compared to the x4?


Mine did the same thing the day I got it. I filled it and left it, when i got back it leaked. 
Try refilling again, but vape about half a tank or so? It might be that for some reason the new coils leaks until vaped on at least once. im just guessing though.
One I refilled mine and vaped it, its been fine since then?


----------



## Dietz (18/1/17)

I had a bit of bad luck today though, inserted the T6 and while vaping my Tank cracked!!! 
I had just under half a tank left when this happened, I wasnt even chain vaping, it just popped on the third or so pull. Im guessing that T6 gets too hot for the tank


----------



## Gersh (18/1/17)

Same thing happened with me when I got mine the 1st time ,,, I jus assumed it was faulty o rings , so I swopped those out with the new ones that came separate and since then absolutely no more leaking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear_Vapes (18/1/17)

Once i started vaping its seems fine now. But i am worried it may leak over night lol. Anyone tried the X4 coil? I read that it has good flavor but i am happy with this Q2 so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (18/1/17)

I


Bear_Vapes said:


> Once i started vaping its seems fine now. But i am worried it may leak over night lol. Anyone tried the X4 coil? I read that it has good flavor but i am happy with this Q2 so far


 enjoy the X4 a bit more than the Q2. They are both great but the X4 is just better on flavor for me.


----------



## Strontium (18/1/17)

They leak if you don't screw the coil down hard enough. Bit of a design flaw as it makes swapping the coils out a real pain in the arse


----------



## Bear_Vapes (18/1/17)

Do you guys close the airflow when you fill it?


----------



## Strontium (18/1/17)

Nope

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel (18/1/17)

No need to close airfill. The T8 (4 × parallel wire coils) gives it slightly more restrictive aiflow and can even make a slight whistle sound. It also needs a bit more power, but the flavour is slightly better IMO.


----------



## Strontium (18/1/17)

I like the Q2, 0.4ohm 40-80w range, batteries last great clouds great flavour. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Bear_Vapes (18/1/17)

Really liking this Q2 good flavour nice draw and clouds at 50w


----------

